

Getting your foot (back) in the door - imechura

Hey Guys,<p>I’m looking for some advice for my wife from the HN point of view.<p>My wife is an accomplished Journalist with a degree in communications and business from a good university. After taking a 5 year sabbatical to care for our daughter she wants to reenter the workforce but this time in the technology field. Unfortunately, she is meeting much resistance attempting to get her foot into the door as a Tester, Writer or Jr. Analyst. The main problem being that there are rarely ever entry level opportunities posted in our area (Dallas, TX).<p>Do you guys have any leads or suggestions on one could best positions themselves for this type of career re-entry?<p>I would also add that if anyone requires any copy writing or technical writing for projects she is available to help you out in order to gain some marketable experience.
======
dylanhassinger
She should start blogging about what she's interested in.

She could write about the local tech scene; write about technical hiring;
write about technical documentation. Try and balance it between posts on her
own blog, and (free) guest posts in other publications.

Then she will have a portfolio of writing to point to, a bunch of new
connections, and be known within your tech community. She might be able to
bypass a fulltime job and just jump straight to consulting/freelancing.

